# 2001 20th Anv Maxima problems



## mm5300 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm guessing these topics have been talked about before, but I don't really know what to search the forum for. I have 2 problems with my Maxima. First, when I start it up in the morning, after a few seconds (10 or so), the idle drops pretty low and it almost stalls. It then kicks back up and settles at the normal ~700 rpm and everything is fine. If I try to back out of the driveway too quickly, it will buck and sometimes stall, but if it gets going then it's fine. It only happens when the car sits for 8 or more hours. If it's warm, it works perfectly.

Secondly, I've had some pinging lately that I didn't have when I got the car. I replaced the plugs and it seemed to get a little better. Honestly, I only put the regular gas in it. It's my daily driver and I try to keep the costs down on it. Is this something that I can fix on regular gas, or do I need to splurge for the higher octane? I've put higher octane and it seems better, but I'd rather run on regular. I've heard some people mention cleaning the throttle body to fix various issues. Is this one that it might help with?

Not sure if these two issues are related, but I'd like to get them addressed. Any ideas/suggestions would be great! Thanks.


----------



## mm5300 (Feb 20, 2006)

I did find this info in NTB02-010 that seems to be my cold start issue:

NTB02010 
If a 2001 Maxima has the following symptoms: · The engine idle drops excessively or stops when engine is started cold; · This incident is not A/T related, and may be occurring within the first 10 seconds after the engine is started cold; and · Once the engine warms, the incident no longer occurs; Install an updated ECM program available to address the incident should it occur. Use the Service Procedure outlined in this bulletin to correct this condition.


----------

